# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger, witte vloed?

## meiss

Als je zwanger bent , heb je dan nog steeds last van de witte vloed (even onder de vrouwen hier die zwanger zijn geweest en al kinderen hebben) xxx

----------


## medicijnvrouwtje

Witte vloed is normale vaginale afscheiding. Dus dat kan ook bij je zwangerschap voorkomen.

----------


## christel1

Normaal gezien niet, de ene vrouw heeft het wel wat erger dan de andere, ook zonder zwanger te zijn, als het niet slecht ruikt of je hebt geen jeuk dan denk ik niet dat het een infectie zal zijn. Ben je niet zeker ga toch eens langs bij de huisarts voor een uitstrijkje om te kijken of je eventueel toch geen schimmelinfectie hebt. Mijn dochter had echt een hevige witte vloed toen ze veranderd is van pil, van de jasmin pil naar de daphne pil die gegeven wordt voor endometriose maar bij haar was het eigenlijk allemaal het slijm dat ineens uit de baarmoeder liep. 
Nog veel succes bij je zoektocht.

----------

